# How long after being approved did people hear from SW's



## crazybabe

Hi

I know this is different in every individual circumstances, but I am just interested to here how long people have waited after getting approved to hear from their SW's and find a match.

We got approved on 26th Jan 2009, we don't expect to hear anything yet, but we can only wish that we won't be waiting very long, our VA have informed us that we could get matched anytime from a few weeks to nine months time   .

Can anyone share their experience with me please.

Thanks

crazybabe


----------



## Old Timer

Hi

Congratulations on your approval!

We had our first potential match after 5 weeks of being approved but had to turn the match down as it wasn't right.  We then had a 3 month wait (including Christmas and New Year) before we got our Son's details.

Hope you aren't waiting long for your family.

OT x


----------



## crazybabe

Hi OT

Thanks for the reply, you weren't really waiting too long then were you, I hope the placement is going very well and you must feel on top of the world to  be a mum, I can't wait for our turn to come, soon I hope, we need to seriously think of starting to get the bedroom decorated now, just in a plain magnolia for now though until we know the age and sex of the child/ren.

Speak soon

crazybabe


----------



## naoise

Hi crazybabe

We were approved in October and we heard about our girls in NOvember so we had very little time to wait but on saying that we heard about them in November but the first girl wasn't placed with us until April. So we had quite a bit of a wait, but now it doesn't feel that long, congrats on your approval and I hope you haven't too long to wait.

Love KEli


----------



## ♥ M J ♥

Hi crazybabe

We found out about our 2 25weeks to the day after approval panel and our LA only tell you about a match when everything is agreed with all Sw'ers ect and went to matching panel 3weeks later and met them less then 6weeks after hearing about them!

I dont mean to sound neg however how any SW could give you a maximum time scale for matching is wrong really cos your child/ren may not be ready for you in 9months time

hugs

Mez
x


----------



## superal

Every one is different, with us we found out about DS with in 4 weeks and that seemed a life time of waiting, he was nearly 4 when he cam to live with us so not sure if the age thing was why we heard so quickly

With DD we were approved in the January, wanted a baby girl, had been approved for a baby girl and we expected avery long wait when in hind sight we only waited 3½ months to find out about her!

I hope your match comes along sooner rather than later but may be chat to those still waiting on ides of how to pass the time??
love
Andrea
x


----------



## Anabelle

Hi Crazybabe

unfortunately we waited 51 weeks after approval to hear about our little one but he was well worth the wait.  

Hope you dont have to wait too long

A
x


----------



## ritzi

crazybabe - how long is a piece of string  

like you i was with a welsh VA - we were approved in april and found dizzy and scoop in october so 6 months. we were turned down for children - and turned children down in that time  

ask your VA when the next exchange day for wales is - she should have the date already. it will be more useful for you i expect than looking through BMP/CWW. are you on the welsh consortium register?  that should be sorted for you by now by your SW so check it has been done as i had to remind my SW to put our details on it  

what else is your SW doing? 
sending your profile to LA's?
sending your profile nationally?
on the welsh consortium register?
using her contacts at meetings to 'advertise' you both?

i found it useful to phone my SW weekly-fortnightly - just kept us in her mind  

hope it won't be long for you  

ritz


----------



## crazybabe

Hi Ritzi

How are you, thanks for replying.  How are things with dizzy and scoop, hope they have settled in nicely, you must still be on Cloud Nine, I can't wait to we have a call for a suitable match, 6 months weren't long, I thought it was longer than that. 

Our VA said that their next exchange day for wales is in October I think...We are on the welsh consortium register, well I hope so when we went to panel last week they said that our details would be entered on the day after so I hope that has bee sorted by now but I will ring our SW to check it has been done.

Well we just have to be patient, what did you do to pass the time by, while you were waiting. 

love

crazybabe


----------



## dawny36

Hi,

We were approved jan 07 and our little girl came home at the end of november so quite a wait but sooo worth it, you will find once you are matched you forget how long the wait was, our childs s/w couldnt understand why we waited so long but our local LA had closed its books to couples wanting children 0-2 we eventually went on the local consortium and matched to our little when she was only 10 months!! but it took a couple more months before intros.

Hope you wait isnt too long but dont put things on hold whilst you are waiting if you are matched they will wait for you to come back of a holiday etc, we had a lovely holiday in cancun in the july 07 got back and a month later got the first call.

Take care
Dawnyxx


----------



## Mx4321

hope you dont mind me jumping in on this thread.

We were approved early December, and have not heard anything yet. So blinking frustrating.

I thought I would make contact with our Sw late January just to see how things were going and was a little surprised that I was making contact and gave it i will contact you when their is news blah de blah...

I was not wanting progress reports every week but would have thought every 4/6weeks was reasonable. 

Any thoughts?

Thanks


----------



## ♥ M J ♥

charnich said:


> We had a meeting with ours post-approval to set out a timetable of how often we could expect to hear from her - could you speak to yours and get some kind of agreement from her? This waiting is sooooo hard .
> 
> Charlotte xx


We did too- got approved mid sept 07-had a post approval meeting early Oct- we agree for SW to visit every 3months and for me to ring her every month- i rang early Nov- saw her in the Dec, rang Jan and Feb- had a meeting booked in for the march however she rang us early last march to tell us about our children.

xxx


----------



## Mx4321

Thanks for that. I thought we were not beening unreasonable when checking on progress every 4/6 weeks.

Will really upset them when we ask to go on the national register and the consortia ( have to wait three months for this) as the LA have a large number of little ones awaiting placement at present, so are not keen on prospective parents going off patch so to speak.


----------



## Old Timer

Hi

I certainly don't think you are expecting more than you should by getting updates or at least a phone call to see how you are every 4-6 weeks.  We were approved end of Sept, saw SW end of October and agreed to leave it 3 months with her only contacting us if a possible match came up.  We heard from her November with a possible match which we ended up saying no to and then had a visit planned for January.  When January came we decided we wanted to know everything that was happening and between us we were in contact every week, we knew of all the linking meetings and whether our details had been given and why they weren't.

I would ask for a meeting to discuss, even if its just a phone call or email once a month its better than nothing and the feeling you have been 'forgotten'.

Hope you here something soon.
OT x


----------



## Mx4321

Once again thanks for the sound advice.

Charnich, thats the frustrating apart of this waiting period as we know that there are a number of children who we are approved for( 1/2 upto 5 )awaiting placement.

I have started to give up on second guessing the SS.


----------



## crazybabe

Hi

We had a voicemail left on my mobile today from our SW while DH and I was at a funeral, to ask if she can come out next week for a supposrt visit, my heart was in my mouth, I saw that we had a missed call ans I thoug hOMG what if they have found a match for us, our SW said to us before we went to panel that once we got approved she would visit us every 6 weeks, we were only approved two weeks ago.

Do you know what happend during these support visits, has anyone else had these visits so soon after being approved.

Hope you all ok

love

crazybabe


----------



## shivster

Approved Feb 2007 for one child 0-3.

Found out about Little Bear in June 2007 he was then aged 12 months

Matching Panel October 2007

Placed November 2007 aged 17 months.


----------



## ♥ M J ♥

Hi Crazybabe-our meetings/phone calls were to see how we were, any plans we had (hols, weekends away, night out ect) and to just keep the line of communication open

xxxx


----------



## Viva

Hi Crazy Babe, 
Have been meaning to reply to your post for a while, we were approved mid May 2007 we had a 'support' type meeting about two weeks after approval (our SW thought that that was a good timeframe to meet after panel, they often seem to like to leave it a couple of weeks to let you have time to celebrate and get your head around being approved. At that meeting we chatted a bit more about the matching process and what we should expect, and also how we were feeling, as someone else mentioned it's also a good opportunity to discuss holiday plans etc. As it happened for us at that meeting (we were with a LA) she also mentioned a couple of 'babies' and a young sibling pair who were going through the courts soon waiting for placement orders. 

We phoned a couple of times to find out how things were progressing with the 'sibling pair' as we knew we were interested in them, we got their details at the beginning of July, expressed interest almost imediately, then had to wait to find out if we were shortlisted for them, we were and then got their CPR, which we then read and said we were still interested, we then had to wait to be interviewed with another couple. The interviews took place at the beginning of August and a couple of days after the interviews we were told that we had been matched with them. Panel took place beginning of September, intro's mid September and they moved in 1st October. 

I have to say that although it didn't feel like a quick match in adoption terms it was really and I am pretty sure others on our prep course waited longer. Don't want to be negative but Iwouldn't expect any exciting news at this visit, this bit the waiting is definitely the harderst and although I wouldn't suggest booking at major holidays for months away don't put your lives on hold and still do plan to have breaks away together.

All the best
Viva
X


----------



## crazybabe

Hi Viva

Thanks so much for your post,wow your adoption journey from getting approved to actually getting matched was quite quick.  I have spoke to a few people who got approved with our V.A and they have all said that it is soon for our SW to be comming out as a support visit just after 2 weeks after being approved, I am so glad though as it makes us feel that at least our SW is keeping in touch with us, we just didn't except it so soon, we are very happy that we aew seeing our SW on Monday though.

It is difficult not to build up hopes, but I am trying to just think that this visit is just to chat to us how we are feeling etc, the SW did say we have been registered with the consortium though, we just have to wait and see wwhat happens Monday.

How are you children comming along, I cannot wait to have our family    

Speak soon, I'll keep in touch
love

crazybabe


----------



## daisyboo

Hi we were approved back in Sept 08 i really thought that by now we would be matched we have been sen details of 4 children who for various reasons age/medical etc were not right for us, now is it we are to picky or is it normal to say no if you feel it's not right, i myust admit my SW and i email now and again i just send her a quickie email so she don't forget me,
But is it normal or are we wishing for a child that doesn't really exist (god i'm not making sense)
i find it difficult waiting as you can't plan things and everyday i'm checking my inbox for anyhting from SW
I think the trouble is i thought or we were led to beleive there are thousands of children that need adopting and the wait won't be too long but when the phone and the emails go quiet i start to feel flat,

Good luck to everyone at whatever stage you are at xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## wynnster

Hi

Keep meaning to reply to this  

We were approved October 2007, heard about a possible link in feb/march time but this didn't feel right, we were then approached again about Munchkin in May 2008. So 7 months from approval to hearing about DS - It then took a further 7 months to him coming home   So 14 months from approval to having him home   

I do remember the wait so well and wondering if that call will ever come   But it WILL happen, hang in there    I personally found that sending out our profile ourselves felt like we were doing all we could and it was as a result of doing that that we were linked to ds


----------



## Mummyof2

Hi, we were approved on 11.5.06 and heard about a potential match a month later but that child was not suitable for us we felt so we said no.  Then we waited 18 months for another match but were not chosen as it was a competative match.  Then we waited another 6 months before being finally matched on 10.4.08.  Matching panel was 22.7.08/met ds2 on 29.7.08/moved in 4.8.08 @ 18 mos/legally ours 3.3.09.  During this time I emailed every month to our sw.  I sent out flyers and pursued lots of contacts myself.  I signed up to get Children who Wait literature and Be My Family and pursued any children in there I felt might be suitable.  The waiting is the hardest part I found.


----------



## Lynnm

Hi

We were approved on 11/10/2007 and heard about little rainbow 3 weeks later.  Everything was really positive and we went through our linking and matching in January 2008 and he moved in on 15/02/2008.

Lynn xx


----------

